# What appliances can the Vitamix replace?



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

I have to get rid of at least 2 appliances to make room for this thing (that I have not purchased yet). So....what can go? Obviously our current blender, but can I also get rid of our large cuisinart? What am I missing, if anything? Thanks!!
Oh, also - any suggestions on best pricing would be awesome too.


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

I still use my food processor, but maybe I should look into using my vitamix for non-pureeing?? Anyway, our vitamix also replaced the grain mill (provided you got the dry ingredient cup).


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I'd raelly just say a blender, because thats the only way I use mine. I don't have a food processor (I honestly don't see hte point... just seems like a big clunky thing to clean and have sitting around...), but I will say I *hated* the way it ground grains - got them all hot and never ground totally smooth like my real grain mill does. The extra "dry" container was/is, IME a total waste of money...


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

i have a vitamix. i love it but i still really want a food processor. i think it definitely leaves something to be desired if you're trying to chop up foods and grind stuff. i don't have the dry container thingie but i make powdered sugar in it when we need that for cake frosting etc (since we have a corn intolerance here) and it does get really hot and i still haven't gotten it to a super smooth powdered sugar consistency, still comes out grainy. i've also tried using it to make hash browns and it chopped up the potato so tiny that the pieces just wouldn't stick together. sooo anyways....if you get one, get a reconditioned one. they're cheaper.


----------



## GreenSmoothie mama (Aug 28, 2008)

While you will likely find many new uses for your Vitamix and it will reduce the use of other appliances, mainly a processor, it doesn't completely take its place.

As for best pricing, if you are interested in a 5200 check out these vitamix promotions. If you can get a reconditioned machine, it will save you ~$70 but their availability seems to come and go.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

I just got an older model vitamix on craig's list. Not sure if they are often there, or this was a fluke, but the first time I looked, one was listed about 15 mins from where I live. It looks really, retro is the kindest word I can think of, but so far it seems to work for my (fairly basic so far) needs.


----------

